

Why I Love JSON - zpoley
http://ilovejson.com/post/1458655734/why-i-love-json

======
pjscott
I love JSON because I remember how painful it was to use XML for the things I
now do with JSON. It's a breath of fresh air.

~~~
tyrmored
Having used both in admittedly elementary contexts this is the #1 reason,
easily

------
BarkMore
I love JSON because there is a straightforward mapping from JSON to the data
types supported by many programming languages.

~~~
zbanks
Agreed. Even if the syntax is wildly different, the structure is similar.

This is where XML gets annoying. Sure, it does make sense in certain
situations, but it quickly gets hard to map all the attributes and child nodes
into a nice object.

Its easier to drill down to what you need without having to mess with arrays
or attribute hashes or retrieving contents. (Retrieving contents is the worst
part. Sure CDATA would theoretically help, but what do I do when the API I'm
using ignores it? Parsing linebreaks, spaces, and empty tags becomes a
hassle!)

------
ScottBurson
I love s-expressions.

~~~
mahmud
My other car is a car.

Damn you CDR-coding! selling out our jokes for petty cache.

------
shubber
I love JSON because it's a strict subset of YAML.

